# Car seats for small children



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

*What is your rule of thumb for kids who can ride in the back seat with just a seatbelt (UberX)?* If they are babies and someone presents without a infant car seat (wants to hold in arms), I cancel the ride. Makes me feel like crap for doing it, but it's not worth the risk.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LUXYRIDE said:


> *What is your rule of thumb for kids who can ride in the back seat with just a seatbelt (UberX)?* If they are babies and someone presents without a infant car seat (wants to hold in arms), I cancel the ride. Makes me feel like crap for doing it, but it's not worth the risk.


That's your safest option. If anything happened to the child not restrained in an approved child seat then you'd be liable big time.

Here in Australia it's all kids 7 and under require an appropriate device. From a simple booster seat to raise their necks away from a lap sash belt to a rear facing capsule for new-borns the driver has to have them fitted.

I'll try and find a prior post if mine where I was put in a terrible situation by UBER and a passenger


----------



## zakk the bear (Jul 8, 2014)

it is never, ever worth it. if they don't have a car seat for the kid, cancel 100% of the time.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

I keep a booster seat in my trunk for the bigger ones, but have nothing available for the smaller ones.

I haven't had a situation yet, but I will definitely cancel if needed.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Here's a prior post. I got a non-answer from the Sydney office which I blasted them for then a call trying placate me. I asked for them to send my concerns to the legal department and get their response. Still no response. I'm fearing that UBER doesn't have a legal department and the kids there simply stall and obfuscate issues like this - that would be everyone's worst nightmare.

Here's the email I sent to UBER some 3wks back"

"_Hello Team Uber,

This last job I did on Sunday night was a surprise - and needs attention.

I turned up to 494 Glenmore Rd and the hirer came out holding a 3 yr old
child. He proceeded to sit in the back and was about to strap himself in
when I asked if he had a child restraint for his child. No - he needed to
get to Randwick Childrens hospital - could I take him.

Luckily I had a child seat in the boot and advised him that I would fit the
seat for his child to be safely & legally restrained.

Please send these questions below to your very busy Legal Team - I want to
have a copy of the answers if this occurs in the future for my reference.

1. Would the Driver have the right to have all monetary penalties
paid, and any loss of income compensated if breached by a Police or RMS officer if he had no child seat fitted when one was required during the execution of a job generated by UBER.

2. If in the course of a UBER originated hiring, an accident, or
sudden braking event occurred that caused an unrestrained child to be hurt,
injured or killed, would UBER cover all monetary claims against the UBER
driver?

3. Will UBER make contact with the aforementioned UBER client, and
remind him that it is a requirement of all Taxi & Private Hire Cars to have
an appropriate, approved child restraint fitted to the vehicle for the
transport of any child under 8 years of age - and that to ensure this UBER
Clients are to provide their own approved restraints to be fitted to a
booked vehicle.

4. Will UBER make contact with the aforementioned passenger and advise
him that it is within the driver's right & lawful obligation to refuse to
carry a child under 8 yrs. old without a child restraint fitted.

This would have been a very difficult moment for me if I didn't have the
child seat on board. Having 3 little Girls under 8 years myself I have
empathy towards a Father with a sick child needing to get to a Hospital,
but also have an understanding of the ramifications if a driver is relaxed
about lawful obligations and gets involved in a tragic accident hurting the
child.
Jun 24, 2014EditDeleteReport_"


----------



## LUXYRIDE (Jul 5, 2014)

HI, Sydney:

I saw this post when reading up on everything. I hope they answer you just on principle that you took the time to send it.

Keep us posted (no pun intended).

Luxi
Providence


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

LUXYRIDE said:


> *What is your rule of thumb for kids who can ride in the back seat with just a seatbelt (UberX)?* If they are babies and someone presents without a infant car seat (wants to hold in arms), I cancel the ride. Makes me feel like crap for doing it, but it's not worth the risk.


Rule is: bring car seat!!!!!


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

2 and 1/2 year dead. Thread ...........the "resurrector"


----------

